# Tim Duncan Injured



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes he sprained his ankle last night. Don't know how long he is out for, but I really hope he comes back and plays the game on Wedensday because it will be sweet to beat them with Duncan. haha... Duncan or no Duncan I'll be happy with a win :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This could be a chance for the Suns to get away with an easy win against the Spurs. If he doesnt play on Wednesday, then this is gonna be a really face paced game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If he is out long it could also be good news for PHX fans. That means they can catch SA for the best record and get HCA for the playoffs.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I hope he doesn't play, and we still beat yall. Yall will be heavily favored it TD isn't playing but this Spurs team is still dangerous without Duncan and in 1 game anything can happen. I wouldn't be suprised to see the Duncanless Spurs shock Phoenix in a big upset.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I think without Duncan, Amare will have a feast with the Spurs front court. Malik Rose was the other spurs that always plays well against suns and he's gone too.

Ginobili will score 25 and Parker will add his 20, but I see Amare getting 30 in this one, and maybe a 20 from either Marion/Joe/Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Yes he sprained his ankle last night. Don't know how long he is out for, but I really hope he comes back and plays the game on Wedensday because it will be sweet to beat them with Duncan. haha... Duncan or no Duncan I'll be happy with a win :biggrin:



Wait, I think it will let me post this time...It let me edit my signature...(for those who dont know I tried to post and it said my IP was banned for what I do not know because I haven't broken any rules or anything. They can check my posts and see)

But Sundays win was a great win for us against Seattle. I had missed it. I was out all day. I agree with everything you said here. Now, we got the Spurs maybe without Duncan which would put a damper on it cuz I wanna see us win when he plays. We've already proven we can play with them as shown last time we played and we actually forced them to play our game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan is expected to play tonight against New Jersey, so unless he re-injures it or is in major pain after this game, he'll be ready to go in Phoenix.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan played in the Nets games and had a monster night. He's looking 100% but you can never tell with the little emotion he shows...He will more than likely play in the Phoenix game. Hopefully this game will be as good as the last, which was IMO the best game of the season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Duncan played in the Nets games and had a monster night. He's looking 100% but you can never tell with the little emotion he shows...He will more than likely play in the Phoenix game. Hopefully this game will be as good as the last, which was IMO the best game of the season.


He didn't exactly have a 'monster' night especially not by Tim Duncan standards. It was rather average for him in fact. Maybe he's saving it for Phoenix.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Duncan played in the Nets games and had a monster night.


Has Duncan really fallen to the level that 19-8 is considered a "monester night"?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

19 and 8 is average for Duncan in only 30 minutes. Certainly not a monster night.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I was basing the "monster" night on the fact that he was injured and wasn't even going to play until the last minute before the game. Guess I should have clarified that :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Duncan just rolled his ankle pretty severely against Detroit. He can't put any weight on it, and they just showed him being taken for X-rays in a wheel chair.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

With Duncan out for at least a few games, this is a great opportunity for Phoenix to get to first place in the Western Conference.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> With Duncan out for at least a few games, this is a great opportunity for Phoenix to get to first place in the Western Conference.


:yes: I hope so.......


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Duncan is out 2-4 weeks......hope he gets better quick


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Duncan is out 2-4 weeks......hope he gets better quick


Yes, please Duncan come back for the playoffs :gopray: 


:laugh:


----------

